
Wired Bacteria Form Nature’s Power Grid - lnguyen
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/01/science/bacteria-microbes-electricity.html
======
novacole
For some reason this makes me think these bacteria or the mechanism behind
them are the biological precursors to neurons.

~~~
carapace
You want Micheal Levin's work:

E.g. "What Bodies Think About: Bioelectric Computation Beyond the Nervous
System as Inspiration for New Machine Learning Platforms"

[https://media.neurips.cc/Conferences/NIPS2018/Slides/Levin_b...](https://media.neurips.cc/Conferences/NIPS2018/Slides/Levin_bioelectric_computation.pdf)

"What Bodies Think About: Bioelectric Computation Outside the Nervous System -
NeurIPS 2018"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjD1aLm4Thg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjD1aLm4Thg)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18736698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18736698)

------
rolltiide
Two thoughts:

1) A lot of unscientific tribal belief systems inherit the existence of a
networked planet. Perhaps at one point there was a scientific understanding of
this, sometime before 6,000 BC which seems to be our cutoff from older
knowledge.

2) If there was alien life here, I could see many circumstances where they are
intentionally ignoring humans or not prioritizing interaction with us. We
wouldnt know and just assume theyd want to interact with us and that we would
be able to detect and differentiate them, it seems more likely that populating
and surveying underwater and subterranean earth would be more fruitful and
more interesting.

~~~
lqet
I don't understand why you are being downvoted. You clearly marked your post
as unscientific, and the idea is interesting.

~~~
rolltiide
thanks, sometimes the consensus behavior is a vendetta against something I
said in another thread on a different article

